# Waxing iron



## optical (Jun 11, 2011)

What is a good Iron for all temperature graphite wax? I ride through 95% groomed runs and 5% powder. Also whats a good place to buy some descent wax?
thanks


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

optical said:


> What is a good Iron for all temperature graphite wax? I ride through 95% groomed runs and 5% powder. Also whats a good place to buy some descent wax?
> thanks


I use a solid plate (it doesnt have steam holes) one that i got for $2 off the local online auctions. It works a charm. You have to be careful not to set it to high that the wax starts smoking though.

Good places for waxes? Try your local snowboard shop or online. Places like Dogfunk.com have waxes coming outta their ears...but its not ear wax.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I started using a cheap walmart iron and threw some tin foil over the holes to keep it from leaking in. otherwise any way would work. I like bluebird wax or Hertel super hot sauce


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just use some ghetto old iron, holes and all. It works just fine. I have no issues with the holes in it what-so-ever.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

any cheapo iron will work, i think all of them come with temp controls already.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Use your mom's iron. Just make sure you have the heat setting down far enough to disable the steam function. :laugh: If you notice the wax is starting to smoke turn it down evan more. lol


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

F*** tin-foil or $80 ski irons. rock a $2 thrift store special


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The thing about the steam holes being a problem is a complete myth.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I use a $6 Walmart iron. It works just fine. The iron is so inexpensive that when I go on snowboard trips I pack my wax and just buy another iron at Walmart wherever I am going. The iron is probably the cheapest item I spend money on while at a resort town!


----------



## pete7:19 (Jun 11, 2011)

Qball said:


> The thing about the steam holes being a problem is a complete myth.


Agreed.
I went for the £7 option in my local Tesco as they were out of the £3 ones. This meant I got the upgraded steam version. The holes get as hot as the plate so any wax that gets in just melts straight out onto the board. As long as I don't accidentally fill the reservoir with water and accidentally switch the steam function on I think I'll be OK.


----------



## optical (Jun 11, 2011)

sounds like any old iron will work. i was still looking at getting a digital one. what temperature do you guys prefer. i read 240 is a good one


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

optical said:


> sounds like any old iron will work. i was still looking at getting a digital one. what temperature do you guys prefer. i read 240 is a good one


you want to make the iron hot enough to melt the wax but not have it be smokey, thats usually the general rule. most times the wax will tell you what temp to set ur iron at


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

240 degree is good. I usually put mine right at 120 celsius, which is 248 fahrenheit.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

optical said:


> sounds like any old iron will work. i was still looking at getting a digital one. what temperature do you guys prefer. i read 240 is a good one


Can't tell if trolling or just very...


----------



## optical (Jun 11, 2011)

roremc said:


> Can't tell if trolling or just very...


trolling? ...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How hot to set your iron will depend on each individual iron. I have to set the wal-mart cheapy up to almost the highest setting in order for it to stay hot enough to heat up the board.


----------

